# Willard L. Dowd, the Lawyer and a Drunk



## SilverMoon (Jan 12, 2017)

Willard L. Dowd was a Lawyer and a Drunk

My father needed a friend like Willard to defend him when 
he was tanked-up and legless at the wheel waving goodbye to 
the red light. Waving hello to the road, waving, waving on the road,  
loaded as a toad pickled in Vermouth getting  greener than greener. 
Greener than the light he should have said hello to. 

I first met Willard L. Dowd, the Lawyer and a Drunk, when I was 
eight, when I was in the family room watching “I Dream of Jeannie”
on TV.  When Dad was carrying Willard up the stairs when I heard 
my mother shout “How can you bring him here!   Get him out of my
 kitchen and get him downstairs” where I was in the new family room 
in the new house on the new lawn where I made new friends....

 Willard’s eyes looked bruised and amused when he asked me

“Do you like your new house?”……....…."Yes.” I said. 
“Have you made allot of friends?”. …...."Yes.”.I said. 
“Have you made a very best friend? “. .  “Yes.”I said. 
 “Are you very, very happy here?........... “Yes." I said.  

Then Willard L. Dowd, the Lawyer and a Drunk, slowly leaned in, 
all a grin, and said - 

”Well, guess what? You’re going to have to move!”

I ran upstairs crying and  my mother said  he was just lying and gave 
my dad another “what for” while he was pouring himself the missing 
drink, one glass short  of Willard’s, who  was mean as mean could be
and greener than greener than a toad pickled in Vermouth.

Ten years passed when I was visiting my half-sister who asked me if 
I thought she looked fat. When I said “Only from the back” she threw 
a fit, not getting it at all, and said    “I should have you meet  my friend, 
the sot, Willard L. Dowd, the Lawyer and a Drunk, who’s as mean as 
mean can be.   Who’s always  late for court,   who always  tells the judge
 to lock his clients up and throw away the key.

I owe allot  to   Willard L. Dowd  cause that’s why  my bossy husband is 
no longer here with me, though he was as innocent as innocent could be.   

I saw him in his backyard, a lumberman in a winter cap,  swinging an axe, 
splitting wood in two  laughing in between gashes  “I’m glad  I’m not like you!”"
Crack!  “I’m glad I’m not like you!” 

Who was he speaking to? How many “you’s"
were spared a life thanks to Willard’s axe a flight?

 Caught unaware, I said - 

“That’s a mighty fine axe you have there.
“Is it new?”……………………………. ..... .    ."Yes.” he said
“Is it sharp as sharp can be?”…..    ….... “Yes.” he said
 “Have you had it for a long time? .. .  .”Yes.” he said
“Are you very, very happy with it?”…."Yes.” he said

“Well, guess what? You’re going to have to move!  
..cause I got one, too.”


----------



## Ell337 (Jan 12, 2017)

I will forgive you for making prose poetry work. I think. 


Couple of typos in there (missing spaces between words).


PS you have no idea how much I hate the entire concept of prose poetry, although poetical prose is another thing entirely, so for me to like this and admit it can work when done well is the hugest compliment.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jan 12, 2017)

Well thank you, Ell! You have no idea how much your compliment means to me being this is my first stab at narrative verse. I'll check for the typos and missing spaces. 

Really, thanks. I've been toying with this idea for some time. :joyous:


----------



## sas (Jan 12, 2017)

SilverMoon-  Over the years, all styles of poetry have found a home with me, if well done. In my 70s, I've even taken a liking to rap poetry. Who'da thunk! I'm all for creative change and experimentation. On a personal level, my resolution this year was to experiment more. I've often joked that someone would bore me to death. Recently I found that "someone" was me. 

So thanks for this narrative poem. It didn't bore me a minute...my highest compliment.  Best. Sas


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello, SilverMoon.... I am all about coloring outside the poetic lines, hate restrictions and boundaries... BUT...  yeah, but... Poetry is by it's definition a rhythmic expression, using poetic language and imagery... I do love this, and your skills as a wordsmith extraordinaire are evident. You obviously have fabulous storytelling abilities. I believe one can stray off the poetry path, into prose and it still be "poetry"... BUT [ there it is again] one needs to tread with great care, skill and precision. It is always a pleasure to read your work...


----------



## PiP (Jan 12, 2017)

Silver, was this an attempt at a dramatic monologue? I don't understand the form myself but I'll use the idea as a starting point.


----------



## Absolem (Jan 12, 2017)

So the kids got back at him? Is that the point?


----------



## Ell337 (Jan 12, 2017)

For me, this poem falls far more squarely into the prose poem format than narrative verse (although it does tell a story). How about narrative verse in the form of prose poetry? 

Prose poetry:

https://www.poets.org/poetsorg/text/prose-poem-poetic-form

Narrative verse:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narrative_poetry


I'm arguing for prose poem because the meter doesn't hold up in several places.

PS I learned a really clever trick recently for working out the meter. Put your hand under your chin and read the poem aloud. For the accented syllables your mouth will open wider than for the unaccented syllables.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jan 12, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *sas*
> 
> SilverMoon-  Over the years, all styles of poetry have found a home with me, if well done. In my 70s, I've even taken a liking to rap poetry. Who'da thunk! I'm all for creative change and experimentation. On a personal level, my resolution this year was to experiment more. I've often joked that someone would bore me to death. Recently I found that "someone" was me.
> 
> So thanks for this narrative poem. It didn't bore me a minute...my highest compliment.  Best. Sas



sas, given that we're both mature women in "years" - LOL - I, too, find a strong need to explore different genres. So long with Confessional Poetry (Sylvia Plath, the end all) and writing about the plight of The Human Condition, in my case which boarders on morbidity as does Confessional I really stepped outside my comfort zone, here. I "was" boring myself to death with feeble possibilities as to how to wrap this one up. I felt like I was being thrown off a horse.  This genre, up for question per your post further down, I look forward to addressing though it hurt my brain!

And given your work and feedback you could never bore a person unless they exclusively read "The National Inquirer"
....thank you for your kind words.





> Originally Posted by *FireMagic*
> 
> Hello, SilverMoon.... I am all about coloring outside the poetic lines, hate restrictions and boundaries... BUT...
> 
> ...



First, it's always a pleasure to read your feedback. I do believe critique is an art form and you certainly keep faithful to this.

"Coloring outside the lines" - always a rebel like yourself and proud of it!

I recently wrote a short, short story coming to discover it was Flash Fiction. Poetic elements were employed as this genre requires. BUT I will "never" abandon poetry!





> Originally Posted by *PiP*
> 
> Silver, was this an attempt at a dramatic monologue? I don't understand the form myself but I'll use the idea as a starting point.



No, Pips, this is not Dramatic Monologue. Dramatic Monologues have a theatrical quality meant to be read to an audience by a solitary speaker with no dialogue coming from other characters. I've never attempted this form but someday I will hurt my brain, again.

Found this for you. "My Last Duchess" by Robert Browning. I think one of the best examples of Dramatic Monologue. And....this link provides and audio rendition! But I would suggest reading first then play the audio to get a feel for the assonance. Enjoy!

https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems-and-poets/poems/detail/43768





> Originally Posted by* Absolem *
> 
> So the kids got back at him? Is that the point?



Yep! Retribution. The kid, now grown, repeats his words from long ago but in different context. 

His "Move away!"  is her "Step away!" She has an axe, too.  





> Originally Posted by* sas *
> 
> For me, this poem falls far more squarely into the prose poem format than narrative verse (although it does tell a story). How about narrative verse in the form of prose poetry?
> 
> ...



We meet, again! Thanks so much for this information (education). I've read both threads and do agree that this poem falls under the category of Prose Poetry.  The only rhythmic quality here is Internal or Slant Rhymes. And Prose Poetry lends itself to the comic, absurd which certainly applies here!I now understand that Narrative Verse is normally dramatic. I'm saving your threads for further study. Thanks!

This experiment came from another recent experiment. My roots are in prose. Many decades ago, I veered towards poetry when stuck on a story then got stuck on poetry, never to return.

Shy as hell, I posted a short, short storyhttp://www.writingforums.com/threads/169437-The-Ornament?highlight=  coming to  discover the term "Flash Fiction" in this thread. I looked up "Flash Fiction" (the internet is not always reliable, as we all know) and read it's similar to Narrative Verse. So, that's why called this a Narrative Poem.


> _PS I learned a really clever trick recently for working out the meter. Put your hand under your chin and read the poem aloud. For the accented syllables your mouth will open wider than for the unaccented syllable_


 It worked!


----------



## sas (Jan 12, 2017)

SilverMoon,

Thanks for accepting my often unorthodox writing. We've come a long way, baby, indeed. Once we were both stuck inside Joy perfume bottles. Smiles. Well, we've escaped. Hope you don't mind my speaking for you. I find your writing refreshing.

First I wrote in rhyme. Then I wrote in syllable count; Then I wrote in metaphor. Then Eastern forms; Then...etc...etc. I now feel free enough to write however I please, even if my style can't be defined when googled; or, especially, if it can't be defined. I've slipped into different skin through the years, but always uniquely mine, and I've liked everyone of them. Poetry is kinda like skin, don't you think?


----------



## Nellie (Jan 12, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> you could never bore a person unless they exclusively read "The National Inquirer"........................
> 
> I recently wrote a short, short story coming to discover it was Flash Fiction. Poetic elements were employed as this genre requires. BUT I will "never" abandon poetry!



Laurie, I find this piece of art hilarious! Moreso than what's in "The National Inquirer". I was NOT bored at all with your story and your ability to tell this story. You've always done a spectacular job, despite which genre you choose, whether it's thru poetry or this narrative. Your work is always interesting and for some, it takes a while for understanding. Thanks again for a sharing. Now go rest your fragile brain.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 12, 2017)

Nice work Silvermmon. I enjoyed this quite thoroughly.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jan 12, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *sas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or stuck inside a bottle of "Evening in Paris"? No. We are too young for that! But I did not escape the "smell" on my grandmother!

I never knew I was Slant Rhyming until a member commented how well I managed it...8-[ Then I got an embarrassing handle on it. I found myself conversing in rhyme on too many occasions.

I'm very comfortable with imagery and metaphor and am a hound for the double entandre .

Absolutely! Writing is like skin. This is my take on it. Skin is protective. Writing poetry is a way of expressing ourselves in a kind of code to protect ourselves from the raw exposure straight talk. For example, I belong to an Epilepsy Forum (yes, I have Epilepsy as do many well known writers like Dostoevsky, Lewis Carroll and on it goes...) When I joined I was really appalled that there was no venue for members to be afforded this "skin". So, I began the sub-forum "The Writer's Café". Members feel safe, validated and discover a new found sense of self-esteem. Some amazing writers who've actually followed me here. 

And then, yes. All the different skins we slip into. The varied writing. I would love to publish a book but my poems have sooo many voices. I hope I change my mind but for now I fear a reader might think "Now, who is the author?"

Oh, I forgot. You mentioned you taking a liking to Rap. How?! off the top of their heads do they manage to write poetry in the sky when I have to measure every word and the space in between them on crushed paper? Am glad most of it no longer associated with the gang mentality and seen for what it is, an art form.

Rap is actually a sub-culture of Hip hop music. Erykah Badu is Hip hop, spiced up with other ingredients of her own I think. Have some of her work. She's like no other. My fav! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYxqwfCvmN0


----------



## SilverMoon (Jan 12, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *Nellie*
> 
> 
> Laurie, I find this piece of art hilarious! Moreso than what's in "The National Inquirer". I was NOT bored at all with your story and your ability to tell this story. You've always done a spectacular job, despite which genre you choose, whether it's thru poetry or this narrative. Your work is always interesting and for some, it takes a while for understanding. Thanks again for a sharing. Now go rest your fragile brain.



Cindy, I had a blast with this though there were those ](*,)moments. Especially when it came to wrapping it up. But you know I can write the diametrically opposed. Off to a shrink some might go!



> _Now go rest your fragile brain_


 LOL! It broke a long time ago!

 Thanks, always...... and here's to Willard! :very_drunk:


----------



## SilverMoon (Jan 12, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *Danielstj*
> 
> Nice work Silvermmon. I enjoyed this quite thoroughly.



Thanks, Daniel. As ever, you're awesome! eaceful:


----------



## sas (Jan 13, 2017)

Silver....We're simpatico. I always intuitively know who I dovetail with (some will cringe that I ended that sentence on a preposition..smiles)

Loved Badu! My kinda stuff. Back a couple of decades I'd be the only white person in a black Detroit blues bar. Had the best New Year's Eve of my life there. Home cooked food provided. Late in evening, musicians/singers would just drop in and perform for free. Sang and played from table tops. When I throw my eyeballs over my shoulder, there were a few times when I seemed to have had a part in a movie. Today everyone's looking at gizmos. Pity. 

Rap on; there's a place at my table for everything; just don't bore me. Thanks for sharing.   Sas


----------



## SilverMoon (Jan 13, 2017)

Sympatico, without a doubt! I see you're from Motown. When I was a kid I wanted to look like Diana Ross and I'm a white chic.

Love my music. Years ago, wrote a song "Grey Day Café". A jazz musician friend put it to music. I should write a song about eyeballs. I LOL reading - "when I throw my eyeballs over my over my shoulder". You had me thinking of my dear and brilliant mother who on one of her college papers wrote "She dropped her eyes to the table". When her paper was returned, the professor had written "Remarkable feat" And she went Ivey League!

I know what I would have done. I would have returned my story to him and beneath his comment write "I think your feet are remarkable, too." Let me put it this way - I got into allot of trouble in my college

I know better now. :-#_ under certain circumstances 
_
And it is a shame that kids are missing out these days. Gizmos are keeping them from the "real" joy in  life. 

PS Sending you Badu in concert.  Nothing like her on stage!


----------



## sas (Jan 13, 2017)

I went to a public inner city Detroit magnet school, Cass Technical High School (well known in these parts). Pretty evenly black & white students then, also unusual for late 50s & early 60s when I attended. Diana is my age and she attended then. I'm sure we must have shared an elevator (it was 8 stories high), but don't remember her. Rats. Many famous people went there. I'm not one of them. Although, in truth, I always thought I'd be. I'm still not reconciled with how I placed in the universe.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jan 13, 2017)

Lucky! Roberta Flack had a studio across from my apt in the city. But not the same as breathing the same air of Diana's in an elevator!

I'm not reconciled with how I'm placed in the universe either. And I think that's because I live in my own....


----------



## escorial (Jan 18, 2017)

a fine piece of proetry...


----------

